# Haunted Mansion Pop-up Ghost



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I decided to put my spin on one of the Haunted Mansion's pop-up ghosts, because you always need more wacky zombies, right?

Shot a how-to video of it, as well:




Let me know what you think!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow great tutorial and awesome prop! Thanks for posting...I'll be using this as a reference!


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome technique I will have to try this ASAP.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this guy's expression

I've been a fan of using paper towels for skin texturing with papier mache for a while. Now that we have a supply of old lab gloves on hand, I will definitely try the same technique with latex paint.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome work there. What a character.
...and thanks for the video. :smilekin:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Great tutorial Mr Chicken! I need to try that. Quick question though, how well would it hold up outside. I reckon if you put healthy layers of poly over it it may help.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

What do I think? I think it looks very much like a character I have seen in the mansion, and that its cool you shared this technique, and that my workspace never looks that neat. Great job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your details always amaze me. Such great work


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You definitely have your own style ... a Mr. Chicken style ... even if I saw this without your name attached, I'd know it was yours.  Very nice work.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love him - great technique too!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks folks!



heresjohnny said:


> What do I think? I think it looks very much like a character I have seen in the mansion, and that its cool you shared this technique, and that my workspace never looks that neat. Great job!


Haha, the camera angles are very carefully chosen. Also I had just cleaned up after letting the mess accumulate from other projects 



IMU said:


> You definitely have your own style ... a Mr. Chicken style ... even if I saw this without your name attached, I'd know it was yours.  Very nice work.


That's quite the compliment. Thank you.



The-Hog-Flu said:


> Great tutorial Mr Chicken! I need to try that. Quick question though, how well would it hold up outside. I reckon if you put healthy layers of poly over it it may help.


Well, I don't know about a heavy rain, but I've left them out in the Bay Area fog without issue, and that was before I had discovered the Polycrylic. They get pretty rock solid if the paint is soaked all the way through and left to dry for several days.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Beautiful! Thanks for the tutorial. Great work.


----------

